# Western midweight on a TJ? to heavy?



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a freind that wants to sell his tj to me. Its an 2003 or 2004 4.0 liter with 3.73 gears auto. The jeep is stock no lift and original tires. I have an extra western midweight plow in my yard. my question is I think the plow is around 530 pounds. my main question is does western make a tj mount for a ultramount? 

I know western doesnt advise this plow on the front of a jeep, but I have seen heavier plows on the fronts of them what do you think? is it possible? would I have to fabricate a mount? I am a cj guy through and through but my wife wants something to drive around during the summer and since my 2 cjs are a little tough to drive, I think this would be a nice fit and you know I cant own a jeep without slapping a plow on it! 

I have outfitted many CJs over the years just not a TJ. Lets hear what I need to do? air shocks, brake upgrade, 400 pounds mounted to the rear bumper I already have a set of 31" blizzaks to fit it in my warehouse. I was think a 2.5 lift to get it up off the ground a little.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Don't raise it, 300# in the back, air shocks for the front, grease and check the F end every other storm.

You will love a TJ for plowing.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

could I raise it 2 inches with the spring spacers? I just want to get the jeep up a little bit. the only other thing that bothers me is the shift on the console and not on the column but I guess I could get use to it.


what about the Western ultramount does anyone have any idea whether they make it for the tj?


----------



## darood01 (Aug 17, 2009)

Was wondering what the f end is? Not a car guy so I don't know what your talking about. Is it easy to grease?


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

darood he is reffereing to the Front end.


----------

